# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  www.moly.do.am

## hosart

ինչ կարծիք ունեք կայքի մասին

----------


## Արէա

> ինչ կարծիք ունեք կայքի մասին


Կիսա՞տ ա կայքը: Ասենք, ինչ-որ ֆանտաստիկա եմ ուզում նայել, ո՞նց եմ գտնելու:

----------


## hosart

կայքը չունի ժանրերի բաժին որովհետեւ ամեն օր նոր ֆիլմ է ավելանում կայքի   իմաստը հետց այտ է որ դեռ ֆիլմը եթեր դուրս չեկած արդեն կայքում լինում   է

----------


## AoF

Հա, ոնց որ թե կիսատ ա կայքը: Կարելի է բացի գլխավոր էջից մի քանի էջ էլ ավելացնել, և առաջին հերթին, համաձայն եմ Արէայի հետ, ֆիլմերն ըստ ժանրերի դասակարգող էջերը:  



> կայքը չունի ժանրերի բաժին որովհետեւ ամեն օր նոր ֆիլմ է ավելանում կայքի  իմաստը հետց այտ է որ դեռ ֆիլմը եթեր դուրս չեկած արդեն կայքում լինում  է


Չհասկացա, թե սա ինչ կապ ուներ ժանրերի էջերի հետ:
Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես է mysitecost - ն այս կայքը 450$ գնահատել: Փորձի համար ստուգեցի մեր կայքերից մեկը, տեսա որ նրա արժեքն ավել է մոտ 40 անգամ, համեմատած շատ թե քիչ անուն հանած նմանատիպ ծառայությունների հաշվարկների հետ:

----------

